# CW9 slide catch spring?



## jbailey (Nov 22, 2009)

New member and new owner of "ANIB" (that's ALMOST New-in-Box) CW9. After the "hair" (as in hair trigger) slide release caused a 'premature slide closing' and chewed a serious hunk out of the inside of my "signal finger" (blood does adhere to stainless steel!), I discovered that previous backyard gunsmith had been fooling with the spring and apparently used an allen wrench, NOT a number 6 torx on the screw, chewing it out pretty badly. There was black 'swarf" from who knows where, trapped under the rear of the spring, so that it cannot swing/pivot (like my CW45 shows that it should) One mag has strong enough spring to push the catch into full engagement, (and two others - New) will almost do it The other, not. Any advice greatly welcome. I love the pistol, but knowing it's not 100% right eats at me. Any advice much appreciated. - John


----------



## jbailey (Nov 22, 2009)

*Solved, I guess*

Sears T6 torx screwdriver, #941480, $2.99 + tax. It appears the "black swarf" was part of the frame boss that supports spring. Perhaps the spring got trapped between top of boss and washer and was crushed when screw was over-tightened (hence the stripped star recess in screw) Cleaned up carefully with exacto blade and left just slightly less than fully tight. Slide catch will retain screw. "All's well that ends..." Thanks for listening - John


----------

